# Anhydrous ammonia



## 82 0 0 (Aug 19, 2008)

so im a farm boy, gonna try an indoor grow over the winter in soil, i'm sitting on some of the best soil in the world (literally). I'm just experimenting, wanna to see what it can do. thing is im not sure if a should pot it before or after i fertilize. I put down 82-0-0 in the fall. works out to about 150 lbs of actual N (if that means anything to anyone) . Was wondering if anyone's has any experience with agricultural fertilizers?


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a LOT of nitrogen. What about P K ? What source of N did you use? I have only grown in pots so maybe it spans out over a field in equal amounts.


----------



## 82 0 0 (Aug 19, 2008)

haha yeah that 150 an acre, i put down P2O5 which i think is 10-20-10 there's lots of p k s and all the micro's to are all in range too, i figure they'll grow like a bastard, or just burn ta death...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

My brother once told me people used to eat chicken scratch because it made you tweak...am I missing something?Anhydrous is pretty specific....WHat is it they use it for?


82 0 0 said:


> so im a farm boy, gonna try an indoor grow over the winter in soil, i'm sitting on some of the best soil in the world (literally). I'm just experimenting, wanna to see what it can do. thing is im not sure if a should pot it before or after i fertilize. I put down 82-0-0 in the fall. works out to about 150 lbs of actual N (if that means anything to anyone) . Was wondering if anyone's has any experience with agricultural fertilizers?


----------



## 82 0 0 (Aug 19, 2008)

its a fertilizer, lets get alot of N in the soil, without really affecting your ph or salt levels. I'm just wondering if anyone had tried it before.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

I heard is poisonous...worked at a place that had anhydrous...they had an alarm, and if it went off, they said drop everything and run.


82 0 0 said:


> its a fertilizer, lets get alot of N in the soil, without really affecting your ph or salt levels. I'm just wondering if anyone had tried it before.


----------



## 82 0 0 (Aug 19, 2008)

yup, super dangerous, pretty much kill you instantly if you come in contact with it, but it is wonderful stuff! but im still alive though so its all good


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Be careful.


82 0 0 said:


> yup, super dangerous, pretty much kill you instantly if you come in contact with it, but it is wonderful stuff! but im still alive though so its all good


----------



## Trashed (Aug 20, 2008)

Anhydrous is mighty good stuff... I also live in an area which has acre for acre the most productive farmland on the planet, and every year you can see the folks running in anhydrous all over the place. Methlab folks keep trying to break into the tanks on the farms, which isn't cool at all, in any way. Nasty stuff if you tangle with it.


----------



## 82 0 0 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah funny story, few years back a guy around here caught a guy drilling through his tank with a hand held drill, when he caught the guy he was already through the first wall of the tank! i work with the stuff no real biggy, im just wondering if anyones ever tried to just scoop up the soil after they've fertilized


----------



## jwmyspace2000 (Aug 23, 2008)

anhydrous means it contains no water,you can apply anhydrous to anything its not a chemical,its an adjective.(anhydrous) ammonia is NH3, its a source of nitrogen. anhydrous ammonia is used in the production of methamphetamines.anyhdrous ammonia is a gas is'nt it? if it is really ammonia it would be very basic/alkaline. i believe you have ammonium nitrate fertillizer which as you said doesnt change the ph,its also explosive.



> My brother once told me people used to eat chicken scratch because it made you tweak


chicken feed used to contain steroids and amphetamines to make the chicken grow larger,its like superthrive for chickens.this was a long time ago,i think its illegal now.the meth epidemic started with chicken feed but when it was outlawed people started using sudafed or whatever.


----------



## MrBaker (Aug 23, 2008)

82 0 0 said:


> its a fertilizer, lets get alot of N in the soil, without really affecting your ph or salt levels. I'm just wondering if anyone had tried it before.


The popular idea is to treat cannabis plants like corn because they both suck up a lot of N from the soil. I'd continue like you are now.


----------



## outsidegrower (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a farmer to I know exactly what your talking about. I would use the soil after (n) aplication. I would wait a few days for it to mellow out before digging into it. I've grown some great weed with soil from my best field. I grown a few ways but i'll tell you what worked best for me. I have know place to spred manure in the summer so I stock pile it and make a huge compost pile and spred it on my corn ground in the fall. when im taking out the pile in the fall i'll take a skidloader bucket full of compost and dump it at a site i chose to grow my pot, so about 4 cubic yards total. Then another smaller scoop of topsoil from my best field to cover the compost. in the spring after the fields ar worked up and (N) is appied in either Anhydrous ammonia or urea I scoop more soil up and add to my grow site before I plant. Basicly I have a huge rasied bed that the plants thrive in and no it wont burn the plants.


----------



## tobaaaac (Aug 23, 2008)

outsidegrower said:


> I'm a farmer to I know exactly what your talking about. I would use the soil after (n) aplication. I would wait a few days for it to mellow out before digging into it. I've grown some great weed with soil from my best field. I grown a few ways but i'll tell you what worked best for me. I have know place to spred manure in the summer so I stock pile it and make a huge compost pile and spred it on my corn ground in the fall. when im taking out the pile in the fall i'll take a skidloader bucket full of compost and dump it at a site i chose to grow my pot, so about 4 cubic yards total. Then another smaller scoop of topsoil from my best field to cover the compost. in the spring after the fields ar worked up and (N) is appied in either Anhydrous ammonia or urea I scoop more soil up and add to my grow site before I plant. Basicly I have a huge rasied bed that the plants thrive in and no it wont burn the plants.


Well, that's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## 82 0 0 (Aug 23, 2008)

sweet and thanks, thats what i was hoping for, looking even more forward to trying it out! i normally compost a good size pile of dairy manure too, maybe ill try some mixed too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info on that!interesting.


jwmyspace2000 said:


> anhydrous means it contains no water,you can apply anhydrous to anything its not a chemical,its an adjective.(anhydrous) ammonia is NH3, its a source of nitrogen. anhydrous ammonia is used in the production of methamphetamines.anyhdrous ammonia is a gas is'nt it? if it is really ammonia it would be very basic/alkaline. i believe you have ammonium nitrate fertillizer which as you said doesnt change the ph,its also explosive.
> 
> 
> 
> chicken feed used to contain steroids and amphetamines to make the chicken grow larger,its like superthrive for chickens.this was a long time ago,i think its illegal now.the meth epidemic started with chicken feed but when it was outlawed people started using sudafed or whatever.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd consider ammonia nitrate before NH3.. Ammoniacal N is great for surge vegetative growth, but it can easily become too readily available, and lock out other nutes.. Nitrate form makes it fairly available without forcing it..
And you won't have any K in there if it only lists phosporous pentoxide.. By weight you would have 44% Phosphorus.. 
eg 100lbs of P2O5 will contain 44lbs of available P.. Similarily K2O yeilds 83% potassium..
Its a convention from the past to label these in oxide form.. The fert will actually possess the elements in other forms..
Personally, I've never smoked bud from a corn field that I could compliment flavor-wise.. The stuff usually fills my pipe up with this hardcore liquidy ammonia packed resin..


----------



## outsidegrower (Aug 24, 2008)

82 0 0 said:


> sweet and thanks, thats what i was hoping for, looking even more forward to trying it out! i normally compost a good size pile of dairy manure too, maybe ill try some mixed too.


glad to help


----------

